# Wall or Ceiling?



## DIesel Jay (Feb 5, 2010)

I am about to tear apart a 16x22ft room in my 135yo farm house and have been talked into (although it didn't take much talking after hearing my brothers system :laughing: ) placing a rough in for speakers. I'm leaning towards in wall but have been looking at in ceiling also. 

I'm probably going to be buying middle of the road speakers. Just wondering which mounting position would sound better or if its just a preference thing.

Any input would be greatly appreciated as we're kinda at an impass and about ready to flip a coin. Thanks, DJ


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I've never done in-wall or in-ceiling, but there are many variables. Room size and shape, receiver, speaker design, furniture placement. Try visiting some home theater forums and be ready to submit a sketchup file of your design.


----------



## Zach21330 (Feb 10, 2010)

I had in-wall and in-ceiling speakers installed. Both sound great. I actually had installation crews do the ceilings and asked them to use insulating baffles to help keep the sound from bleeding into rooms above and the bonus was obviously that it helps redirect sound back into the theater area. I used middle of the road speakers and it sounds very good, or so I've been told


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

run wires for both. it's cheap and then you can just decide later. Some speakers require rough in brackets prior to hanging sheet rock however most can be installed after drywall is up.


----------



## DIesel Jay (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanx, for the ifo/suggestions. Still havn't decided :laughing: but i think im leanin towards the wall. DJ


----------

